# How to stop lyft pings popup on android?



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Got a new note8 and all lyft pings come straight under my my finger when I'm typing something and the app is on background
Fkn ridiculous
Got deactivated for 30 min because I canceled few pings today


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Can someone help?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Common issue

Be more careful

Wish I could give better advice, but what they gave us to work with is what we got


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

But on iPhone the income ping only apear on top as income notification and not the app just immediately poping up under my finger ! Is there anyway to stop this?? I' disabled all notifications on app option. And it keep coming in front of everything when I get request

Not only lyft app but uber app too

Also if you force quit the app it open again by itself 
How I see that Apple don' give so much access like android give 
This is crazy


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

ROTA said:


> But on iPhone the income ping only apear on top as income notification and not the app just immediately poping up under my finger ! Is there anyway to stop this?? I' disabled all notifications on app option. And it keep coming in front of everything when I get request
> 
> Not only lyft app but uber app too


Not that I am aware.

I am one of the few that utilizes 2 phones, 1 Uber and 1 Lyft. Both android. I have learned the hard way that if I want to text more than 1 or 2 words, to use my Uber phone cause the Lyft phone may get a ping and accept it before I can stop typing.

I am sure Lyft allows that flaw to continue because they WANT you to accept each ping, and feel guilty about the thought of cancelling. It would be an easy fix (like so many other flaws these companies have).


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Wow that's incredible ... iPhone you have way more control of it
I have 2 phones too just upgraded my iPhones to 2 note8 and have 2 apps separated but I already regreted if it' really impossible to change it..


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ROTA said:


> But on iPhone the income ping only apear on top as income notification and not the app just immediately poping up under my finger ! Is there anyway to stop this?? I' disabled all notifications on app option. And it keep coming in front of everything when I get request
> 
> Not only lyft app but uber app too
> 
> ...


You can still force close through Settings > Applications > Lyft Driver > Force Close

Driver app just resists swipe close same way Waze does. Gotta double kill.

As to popups, I hear pinning your browser or whatever youre using to the foreground blocks it


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

ROTA said:


> Got a new note8 and all lyft pings come straight under my my finger when I'm typing something and the app is on background
> Fkn ridiculous
> Got deactivated for 30 min because I canceled few pings today


Quit texting and driving.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Big Wig !!! said:


> Quit texting and driving.


...you do know that the primary activity of a bandit cab driver is loitering in a parked car???


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

When it's really busy I no longer touch the OK or X pop up after failure to accept a ride, it eventually goes away. Too many times I have inadvertently accepted a ride. The offers still keep coming.

They also often place the map over Central Asia at satellite level after a decline, hoping you will be trying to fix the map when you inadvertently accept their next offer. (Log off/on fixes the map with fewest touches)

I swear that I have even gotten ride offers after their auto log off after 3 declines if it is really busy (we we're just kidding).

You pretty much have to use a 2nd phone to check car locations. I use a teathered wifi tablet to check car locations using a friend's rider account. It only costs me a little data use on my plan.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

I use screen pinning. Go to Settings-->Security--> Screen Pinning. Pin the active app you are using. You will still hear Lyft when you get a ping, but it won't pop up unless you unpin the active app. Works every time for me.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

fairsailing said:


> When it's really busy I no longer touch the OK or X pop up after failure to accept a ride, it eventually goes away. Too many times I have inadvertently accepted a ride. The offers still keep coming.
> 
> They also often place the map over Central Asia at satellite level after a decline, hoping you will be trying to fix the map when you inadvertently accept their next offer. (Log off/on fixes the map with fewest touches)
> 
> ...


You can use your own rider account... unless you're also pinging yourself, in which case, best not


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

fairsailing said:


> When it's really busy I no longer touch the OK or X pop up after failure to accept a ride, it eventually goes away. Too many times I have inadvertently accepted a ride. The offers still keep coming.
> 
> They also often place the map over Central Asia at satellite level after a decline, hoping you will be trying to fix the map when you inadvertently accept their next offer. (Log off/on fixes the map with fewest touches)
> 
> ...


It also zooms out and de-centers the pickup point when it sends you a ride request so that when you try to move your fingers to zoom in, you will accidentally take pressure off the screen and accept the ride by mistake while trying to get a better view.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> It also zooms out and de-centers the pickup point when it sends you a ride request so that when you try to move your fingers to zoom in, you will accidentally take pressure off the screen and accept the ride by mistake while trying to get a better view.


In the olden days pinch zooming to a level where it constantly refreshes buildings on map was the only way to get location-appropriate pingage, or any regularity of DF matches at all when moving...

Then somebody decided to turn that trick against us.

Ditto the popup which blocks the online/offline button

Ditto the online/offline button, which announced "technical difficulties try again later" if and ONLY IF you're clearly attempting the kamikaze pullout...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

These are the options I get, can any of them help?


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

One option is to pay attention to your amp. My amp notifies me of an incoming ride before the app wakes up. I ensure my fingers are not touching the screen.

I use an LG Nexus 5X with latest Android, usually in split screen mode.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

why don't you guys use the Mystro app?

set your perimeters on how far you're willing to travel. 
pax rating
surge levels

i don't even touch my phone at all during the day except when ending a ride. 

if a ride request comes in and meets all my criteria it auto accepts the ride, shuts the other app off and kicks the navigation on without touching my phone.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Because the mystro app cant make a decision based on all the criteria one should scrutinize lyft pings for. Or uber. Etc

Its a gimmick for ppl wanting to ant.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Wiseleo said:


> One option is to pay attention to your amp. My amp notifies me of an incoming ride before the app wakes up. I ensure my fingers are not touching the screen.


I generally leave my Amp off to conserve battery life, but I didn't the other day and I noticed that as well the Amp starts to scroll the word New and then ride, or new incoming ride or some such, all before the phone starts giving you the audio notification, and the app pops up so this is a good work around for the OP if he's got an Amp. As soon as that scroll starts to light up take your fingers off the screen.


----------



## Mmmc (Jun 29, 2018)

I know this is an old thread but I've been having same issue on my previously used Galaxy 7 now on Note 8. I couldnt find anyone who was having same issue. I found out it has to do with the over lay but Uber will not let me online until i allow over lay. Tried going online then removing over lay app went crazy. I was able to remove from Lyft but that caused app issues also. Did you figure out how to fix it? Uber and Lyft support are useless. I accept trips that i dont want accidentally all the time. Thry found yet another way to make us accept every crappy trip out there.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I emailed Lyft about this long ago and complained and they basically told me the app is working as designed.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Use the screen splitter if your phone has that capability. 

I think it's a lot easier with the new update to not accept a ping by accident, as the "Accept" button is smaller and doesn't cover half your phone's screen like the old days.


----------



## Mmmc (Jun 29, 2018)

Thank you Tnasty. I kind of figured they did it on purpose. I got it to stop on lyft by not allowing over lay. Uber wont let me online until i allow over lay. I turned it off once i was online but app went beserk. I emailed Uber countless times. What shit answers they sent me back was so far off what I asked. Although thats what i expected. I am more picky with rides now thats why this is annoying me. Just good to hear i wasnt the only one with problem. I thought it was something i was doing I looked at posts everywhere, you are the 1st 'vee seen with same problem. Thanks again.
Thank you Pax Collector for the idea. Definately will try it now. May just buy a cheap phone (not put service on it) to text, make calls, etc. I can use mobile hotspot from note 8. Anything to make us accept every crappy trip out there. Thanks again.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mmmc said:


> I know this is an old thread but I've been having same issue on my previously used Galaxy 7 now on Note 8. I couldnt find anyone who was having same issue. I found out it has to do with the over lay but Uber will not let me online until i allow over lay. Tried going online then removing over lay app went crazy. I was able to remove from Lyft but that caused app issues also. Did you figure out how to fix it? Uber and Lyft support are useless. I accept trips that i dont want accidentally all the time. Thry found yet another way to make us accept every crappy trip out there.


^^^^^ this! you have to turn off overlay and Uber won't let you even go online if the overlay permission is turned off. With Lyft, I went into the app settings and turned off the permission for it to appear on top. That fixed it. You really have to pay attention though because the incoming request will never pop up on the screen unless you have the app open on top. So if you have music playing or what not and cannot hear the notification, you're going to miss it.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Their app actually waits for you to start touching your phone to shove the request in hopes youll miss click, it's not an issue or unintended, it's done on purpose because they scan anything they can on your phone (uber requests/phone usage) to make it throw the request in a reactive manner.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It's a terrible design from Lyft, it doesnt fix it but you can switch from the hiding home buttons to permanent home buttons as you have the same issue when you want to cancel no show and it picks up the passenger instead 

Or tell your thumbs to lose weight lol


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I set my main phone to disallow Lyft to overlay. I also use a second, old phone with no cellular service hot spotted to my main phone to see then decline/accept the pings while I'm waiting.


----------



## Mmmc (Jun 29, 2018)

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Hoppyk1 (3 mo ago)

I am NOT a driver for either Lyft or or Uber.

Lyft is pinging in over my Google Maps trying to get me to book a Lyft ride.

Can I sh#$ in their drivers seat?


----------

